# Problem with Ferrari Vinator assembly



## gibbylet (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey, hopefully I can get this figured out before somebody answers, but I am not feeling very optimistic.
I ordered a Ferrari Vinator, and am having trouble with two aspects. I found a forum post elsewhere that had a short video on how to assemble it (as it comes without instructions). It seems like it should be simple but I don't know if there is a problem with the particular one I got in the mail or if it's user error. I have a slight suspicion that it might be used/a return, as the plastic had some scratches on it, and there seems to be a chip out of an area (seems to not be a vital part though)

1. When I put the pieces together, the spring bends to the side. It seems fine until the last quarter turn to screw the two pieces together then I can hear a sproing and see the spring thru the plastic has curved over to hit the wall. Hence I cannot get any fluid to spray through it. The spring is now slightly visibly bent.

2. The orange plate does not seem to sit down inside the clear plastic container. There are three feet on the orange plate, and three slots in the plastic container to set them in, but if one settles in, the other two are either not lining up properly OR the orange plate is curved in a way so it won't be able for all three to fit in correctly, therefore it is wobbly.
I would try to see if they are supposed to snap in, but worried about breaking it, and figure I have to see if I can salvage the spring mechanism first.

Thanks for any advice!

edit: I did get it assembled once now with the spring not bending over. It is taking about 30 pumps for anything to start spraying (using water until I know it is working) then after that there may or may not be any spray, and I am not sure if it ever reaches the end of the bottle. Liquid is also oozing up between the two white pieces of plastic. (On top of that I'm splashing so much I'm I'm making a giant mess!)
This [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9u0cIERnuQ"]youtube[/ame] video shows that after it is primed one pump is easily coating the inside with star san, so I assume that is what is SUPPOSED to be happening.


----------



## ithink2020 (Dec 28, 2010)

I found this video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pub-lREPgfk&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pub-lREPgfk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## millwright01 (Dec 29, 2010)

You aren't missing the ball bearing on the bottom that acts as a check valve are you?? Should be only a pump or 2 to get it working. Mine is a bit messy on the "refill stage" but doesn't get all over, just a little squirt.


----------

